# Logic-File



## corona (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

kennt jemand das Programm Logic? Hab mir das jetzt angelegt und möchte Tracks damit erstellen. Allerdings habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung davon.

Könnte mir jemand ein fertigen Track, der in Logic erstellt wurde, als Logic-File schicken? Egal was (am besten etwas aus der house-richtung, drum&bass...).

vielen dank schon mal.
corona


----------



## chmee (7. Dezember 2004)

Willkommen bei Logic und viel Spass erstmal 
1. Hast Du unter Audio-Hardware/Einstellungen die AudioTreiber anzuschalten. Entweder
PC AV mit dem Standard Logic Treiber "EASI-DirectSound" oder Du hast ne tolle Karte mit
ASIO-Treibern, siehe dann zweite Seite.
ODER du lädst Dir Wuschels ASIO4ALL runter.
2. Neu starten.
3. Jetzt hast Du im Arrangement-Fenster auch "Audio-Inst"-Spuren.
4. Doppelklick auf Audio-Instrument. Mixer geht auf.
5. Bei Audio-Inst 1(zB) über dem Output-Fensterchen( Version grösser 5 ) oder
ganz oben das Instrument auswählen, das über die jeweilige Spur angesprochen werden soll.
6. im Arrangement-Fenster mit dem Bleistift-Symbol (links) einen Sequenz-Balken in die
Spur malen.
7. Diese mit [STRG]-6 als Matrix Fenster öffnen.
8. Hier kannst Du die Noten reinsetzen.
9. Im Arrangement-Fenster oben auf dem Zähler kannst Du nen Loop einstellen ( Balken erscheint ).

So, den Rest musst Du erstmal selbst ausprobieren. 

ps: die Logic-Synthies sind gut, aber da ist kein Drum-Sampler/Rompler dabei. Du müsstest Dir
für den EXS24 (  Sampler ) Samples ziehen und dort ein Program erstellen.

Das ist wohl für ein anderes Mal.

mfg chmee


----------



## corona (7. Dezember 2004)

cool. danke. könntest du mir mal auch einen fertigen file von dir schicken einfach als anschauungsmaterial 

ps: kennt jemand seiten im netz wo man samples kostenlos downloaden kann?


----------

